# Power Sound Audio to be new Sponsor at HTS



## Sonnie

Many of you will remember Tom Vodhanel, formerly of SVS. He has joined up with Jim Farina, also formerly of SVS and someone you may remember as the director of R/D at SVS, to launch Power Sound Audio. Obviously this is not "new" news, as it has been discussed previously in various places, BUT it is now "official"... AND Power Sound Audio will be a new sponsor here at HTS.

PSA will be kicking off their line with three subwoofers from their Power X line...








*XS15*
The XS15 is a powerful, sealed subwoofer able to deliver accurate levels of bass into the lowest audible octave. Priced at $699.

Features
• Proprietary, USA assembled, 15" high excursion driver
• Patented digital hybrid PS BASH® 500W amplifier with DSP control
• American made, highly durable, black textured finished cabinets
• 26Hz-200Hz +/-3dB (16Hz-20Hz typical in-room extension)

*XV15*
The XV15 vented subwoofer delivers crisp, detailed bass, while digging deep into the lowest frequencies. Combining the deep bass capabilities of a vented subwoofer and the shallow roll off of a sealed subwoofer, the XV15 is a perfect match for both movies and music. Priced at $749.

Features
• Proprietary, USA assembled, 15" high excursion driver
• Patented digital hybrid PS BASH® 500W amplifier with DSP control
• American made, highly durable, black textured finished cabinets
• 21Hz-200Hz +/-3dB (16Hz-18Hz typical in-room extension)

*XV30*
The largest subwoofer in the Power X line is the XV30. It produces intense levels of bass with its huge 6” Precision PortTM, two proprietary 15” drivers, and an enclosure the size of a large end table. Priced at $1249.

Features
• Exclusive, USA assembled, 15" high excursion drivers
• Patented digital hybrid PS BASH® 750W amplifier with DSP control
• American made, highly durable, black textured finished cabinet
• 21Hz-200Hz +/-3dB (16Hz-18Hz typical in-room extension)

*About Power Sound Audio*
Power Sound Audio designs, develops, and assembles high quality loudspeakers and subwoofers for home theater environments. Co-Owners, Tom Vodhanel and Jim Farina have spent more than 10 years together perfecting their craft and designing products known worldwide. With a common goal of offering class leading products at affordable pricing, Power Sound Audio strives to create a unique buying experience for its customers. From products that exceed expectations to exceptional customer service before and after the sale, Power Sound Audio intends for every customer to feel genuinely satisfied with their purchase.


----------



## ALMFamily

Welcome aboard PSA! Are we going to be reviewing any of the subs? I would love to see a review from Jim.......


----------



## tonyvdb

The price points of these subs are fantastic! I look forward to seeing some reviews of them.
Welcome aboard PSA:T


----------



## typ44q

Welcome aboard! Can't wait to see some reviews of these.

Is the American made part just for the cabinets or the entire sub?


----------



## fschris

PSA sub giveaway !?!


----------



## TypeA

This looks like a very serious product line and that XV30 looks absolutely nuts. 
Great to have you as a sponsor PSA.


----------



## JBrax

Welcome to the Shack. As stated by others bring on the reviews.


----------



## bgarcia17

Wow, good to see you guys here. I'm sure you'll have great success with this new company. Those price points look very attractive, and I'm sure the product will deliver in spades.


----------



## theJman

ALMFamily said:


> Welcome aboard PSA! Are we going to be reviewing any of the subs? I would love to see a review from Jim.......


It's funny you should mention that...

I initially contacted Jim Farina about getting a review unit perhaps 2 months ago. Just last week, when PSA started showing product on their website, I contacted him again. He informed me at that time they won't have any shipping product until the end of July. When they do start shipping subs he did say there's a possibility I can get an XS15 for evaluation, so I'll be able to do a review if that happens. I would certainly like to, because the subs look very intriguing. Hopefully he can make it happen. If so I'll make the PSA XS15 my first exclusive HTS review, seeing as how they're a sponsor.


----------



## theJman

typ44q said:


> Is the American made part just for the cabinets or the entire sub?


Virtually the entire thing is American made. IIRC, the manufacturing (but not the design) of the amp is the only thing done overseas.


----------



## ALMFamily

theJman said:


> It's funny you should mention that...
> 
> I initially contacted Jim Farina about getting a review unit perhaps 2 months ago. Just last week, when PSA started showing product on their website, I contacted him again. He informed me at that time they won't have any shipping product until the end of July. When they do start shipping subs he did say there's a possibility I can get an XS15 for evaluation, so I'll be able to do a review if that happens. I would certainly like to, because the subs look very intriguing. Hopefully he can make it happen. If so I'll make the PSA XS15 my first exclusive HTS review, seeing as how they're a sponsor.


Great to hear Jim - keeping my fingers crossed! :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie

Hopefully we can get several reviews published for PSA... :T


----------



## steve1616

Does anyone else think these subs look exactly like the old SVS subs. My brother was mad when SVS discontinued the dual subs in a single box. They move a significant amount of air.


----------



## Sonnie

I had a pair of those dual 12 setups... I think they were the PB12-Plus or something like that. I suspect the exact model is in a thread here somewhere that I posted. But yeah... they appear similar in style. I would really like to see what those dual 15's will do. One in each corner to replace my single 15's... not that I need any more bass, just curious.


----------



## steve1616

My brother still has the PB2/plus. He upgraded his woofers to the 12.3's, and they were so much better. His sub sounds similar to my PB13-Ultra. I think mine will dig a touch deeper, but we are neck and neck on SPL. He might even get the edge. His sub has 2, 12" woofers, so I wonder what 2, 15" woofers might put out.


----------



## gorb

Yay for more sponsors  Their products look pretty awesome on paper. Would love to see a review by Ricci


----------



## steve1616

Hopefully they will be ready to respond to some emails once they get up and running. Their products look exciting for the price.


----------



## Tom V.

Hi Steve,

If we missed an email I apologize. Jim and I have been trying to respond to all emails within 24 hours, 7 days a week. Can you please resend your email when time allows. (also, which address are you using?). Thanks

Reviews: Plenty of requests and Jim and myself are working through them now. Audioholics, The Shack, and Jman are all high on our priority list.

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## ALMFamily

Thanks Tom - we are all really looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Tom V.

Hi Steve,

I got your PM but I could not access it here(I only had one post so it never showed up in my PM inbox). I did copy/paste it from my email account though. I then hit the "pad post" thread and PMed you back. Hopefully that worked. Also, we found your emails to Power Sound Audio in a spam box. Thank you for the heads up regarding that. We are tweaking some settings to try to minimize the chances of that happening with future email inquires. 

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## GoNoles

I just fumbled upon these guys. Everytime I think I have my new sub picked it gets derailed. I just measured off the Xv30 and I can fit it in my sub spot. 

The CEA 2010 numbers look great, I bet this will be an HT machine.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

I am excited to see Tom back in action and offer awesome subs to the public.

I am planning to give them PSA a shot.


----------



## raynist

Picture_Shooter said:


> I am excited to see Tom back in action and offer awesome subs to the public.
> 
> I am planning to give them PSA a shot.


I picked up 3 of the XV15's at their shop yesterday. They sound awesome!

I have posted some mini reviews on a few other sites. 

Here is a picture of them:



















They are paired up with these:


----------



## Todd Anderson

I've been checking out their website since they appeared on the radar here... Looks like they have some great stuff! And great prices! Always great to see companies putting those two factors together.


----------



## tonyvdb

raynist said:


> I picked up 3 of the XV15's at their shop yesterday. They sound awesome!
> 
> I have posted some mini reviews on a few other sites.


You have all 5 subs going at the same time!!! :hsd: YIKES!


----------



## raynist

Actually six now. I am keeping the PB12+ I was going to sell. Can never have too much bass!


----------



## gorb

raynist said:


> Actually six now. I am keeping the PB12+ I was going to sell. *Can never have too much bass!*


That's a fact  Do you have pictures showing off your whole system, or even some videos? I'd like to see/hear all six in action


----------

